# wondering if



## danger (May 20, 2003)

hi everybody I'm trying to figure out if i can convert property references to gps coordinates. I'm trying to survey my land using a gps, i saw somebody take gps numbers and they plotted it on a map granted they were on the water but I'm thinking i can do the same but in reverse.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

danger said:


> hi everybody I'm trying to figure out if i can convert property references to gps coordinates. I'm trying to survey my land using a gps, i saw somebody take gps numbers and they plotted it on a map granted they were on the water but I'm thinking i can do the same but in reverse.


Yes you can, BUT it would not be considered a legal survey and could not be registered. The reason: handheld GPSr's do not attain the necessary and required accuracy............positions can normally be off by 10-20 feet, and possibly as much as 40-50 feet depending on signal strength and the specific GPS used.

You can use one to get a "good idea" of where the property lines and corners are.

Steve


----------



## danger (May 20, 2003)

thats exactly what im looking for but im unsure of the procedure


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Are any of your corners marked? If so you can start there. How many acres, in what county, what township and what section? A lot of road intersections are marked.

Steve


----------



## sunnenman (Dec 21, 2000)

I think that I am looking for the same thing. I recently purchased almost 60 acres but the boundries are not very clear. I went to the county to see if they could give me anything more than the plat map and they were of no help. What does it cost to have a survey done on 60 acres? All I really want is the coordinates.
Thanks
sunnenman


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

sunnenman said:


> I think that I am looking for the same thing. I recently purchased almost 60 acres but the boundries are not very clear. I went to the county to see if they could give me anything more than the plat map and they were of no help. What does it cost to have a survey done on 60 acres? All I really want is the coordinates.
> Thanks
> sunnenman


We wanted to have it done on our 80 and were told about $2000 for the corners done with a gps and $5000 for line of sight, where they mark the lines around the property needless to say we did not have it done


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Get the corners done, put in a sturdy post (4"steel pipe set in concrete), and run a taught wire from post to post. Then mark the line every 100' with a fence post put up along the wire. You can then take the wire down or attach it to the posts.

You may want to check at the register of deeds to see if your (or your neighbors property) has ever been surveyed, and then look for the markers (probably a 1" pipe, more than likely under the surface) with a metal detector. 

Remember, your boundary is also your neighbors. I have my 120 acres fenced with a single strand of barbed wire, mainly to mark the boundaries. The fence line is run 3" inside the surveyed property line (that makes it my fence), and my neighbor has no say in it. If you run it on the line, your neighbor has equal ownership and can remove it if they desire.

Your neighbor can have a survey, and you can have a survey..........and get 2 different lines/corners. The last registered survey is the legal one. 

If you disagree on a property line, you can have a survey which may work out to your advantage......but then you neighbor can have his property resurveyed, and that will become the survey of record. Years ago, I had my lot in the city surveyed, and when they dug up the corner, there were 5 different markers all within a 3 foot circle.

Steve


----------



## sunnenman (Dec 21, 2000)

Hey Steve,
I'm from Perry near Lansing. Do you know anyone who could mark out the corners at a reasonable fee?
sunnenman


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

pm sent


----------

